# Aguaceiros e Trovoadas-Torre de Moncorvo_Agt08



## tomalino (27 Ago 2008 às 23:06)

Olá a todos!

Esta reportagem foi feita no dia 27 de Agosto de 2008. A situação sinóptica era a seguinte:












A instabilidade era causada por uma cut-off low situada a oeste de Portugal Continental(não era vísivel à superfície) e por uma depressão que estava sobre o centro da península. Estavam previsto aguaceiros e trovoadas nas regiões do interior português e nas zonas montanhosas do norte e leste de Espanha.

A partir das 2 da tarde o céu encheu-se de cúmulos. O tempo estava abafado, típico de trovoada.

Por volta das 18h30, o céu tornou-se ameaçador, devido a uma célula em aproximação vinda de sudeste. Esta célula era visível no radar espanhol e já tinha provocado descargas eléctricas na região de Barca d'Alva.

Resolvi que era melhor tentar fotografar a célula que vinha a caminho e outra que estava em Espanha, que devia ser visível do sítio para onde eu ia. Rumei para sudeste, em direcção à Açoreira, Maçores, Ligares e cheguei perto de Barca d'Alva:








E as duas células que apareciam no radar:








As próximas fotografias são da célula mais a oeste, que na altura estava sobre o Rio Douro:







































/img156/trovoadas270808020ak8.jpg/1/w2592.png

Vi 3 raios neste cumulonimbo, não conseguindo tirar nenhuma fotografia 
Segui viagem com o objectivo de ver a célula a leste, que estava em Espanha:











/img254/trovoadas270808024cl1.jpg/1/w2592.png




































De volta, ainda tive oportunidade de fotografar este magnífico pôr-do-sol:








Espero que gostem da reportagem!


----------



## mocha (27 Ago 2008 às 23:37)

Boas fotos  gostei particularmente da 8ª


----------



## Dan (27 Ago 2008 às 23:45)

Uma boa reportagem e umas bonitas fotos


----------



## Gilmet (27 Ago 2008 às 23:52)

Excelente reportagem! Muito completa! Belíssimas fotos!

Parabéns!


----------



## Brigantia (28 Ago 2008 às 00:17)

Excelente reportagem

Pessoal toca a preparar as máquinas porque amanhã temos mais...


----------



## MSantos (28 Ago 2008 às 01:58)

Sem duvida uma Excelente reportagem, de uma bela "caçada"


----------



## vitamos (28 Ago 2008 às 09:40)

Muito obrigado *tomalino*!

Excelentes fotos e uma reportagem muito bem apresentada!


----------



## AnDré (28 Ago 2008 às 10:05)

Boa reportagem *Tomalino*, ou não fosses tu um quase mestre na arte da geofísica!
Hoje porém, as condições para uma reportagem a este nível devem estar francamente melhores.

Talvez consigas fotografar alguns relâmpagos.
Boa sorte.


----------



## Mago (28 Ago 2008 às 10:42)

Boas fotos....


----------



## tomalino (2 Set 2008 às 20:28)

Muito obrigado a todos pelos elogios!

Vou colocar mais algumas fotografias que tirei nos dias seguintes à reportagem. Infelizmente, nenhuma trovoada passou por aqui á noite, e eu tinha a máquina preparada. Enfim, fica para a próxima.

Abraços a todos e espero que gostem destas fotografias






















Aqui está a "corda" de chuva que provocou estragos no Larinho e Felgar:


----------



## Dan (2 Set 2008 às 20:55)

Muito boas as fotos, mas gosto particularmente da primeira 



>


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Set 2008 às 23:53)

Boas fotos  foi de facto um dia em cheio, muita trovoada mesmo


----------

